# New truecoat pro for $329? Real or scam?



## pine.rodgers (Feb 29, 2012)

Was looking to add a Truecoat pro to go along with the 695 for smaller jobs. Saw this place had it for $329 w/ free shipping which seemed pretty low compared to everyone else. Havnt really noticed a ‘catch’ in their description, but havn't phoned them yet to see if there were any strings attached.

http://portlandcompressor.com/Store/p-3970-graco-truecoat-pro-cordless-airless-paint-sprayer.aspx

Any benefit or drawback to buying the truecoat pro compared to the proshot from S/W?

Anyone bought from this place before?

im a first time poster so any suggestions are appreciated.

Thanks,

Pine


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

pine.rodgers said:


> Was looking to add a Truecoat pro to go along with the 695 for smaller jobs. Saw this place had it for $329 w/ free shipping which seemed pretty low compared to everyone else. Havnt really noticed a ‘catch’ in their description, but havn't phoned them yet to see if there were any strings attached.
> 
> http://portlandcompressor.com/Store/p-3970-graco-truecoat-pro-cordless-airless-paint-sprayer.aspx
> 
> ...


If you wait a few more months you may save more $.....before you buy one do a search on here to check the feedback, it's not to good


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

....


----------



## ejs (Nov 4, 2011)

The electric is @$249.00 inc. shipping, no battery issues, and works well.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Why does the TC use that oval guard, simply to distinguish it from its 'upper class' PS bretheren?

I'm still on the fence....For the jobs that would make this handy, the battery version would be the ticket but the corded version is a good bit cheaper and lighter as well....


----------



## pine.rodgers (Feb 29, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Why does the TC use that oval guard, simply to distinguish it from its 'upper class' PS bretheren?
> 
> I'm still on the fence....For the jobs that would make this handy, the battery version would be the ticket but the corded version is a good bit cheaper and lighter as well....



Im sure it was something Sherwin Williams made Graco do (hence also why they have a completely separate sprayer in the ProShot).

Why would you consider the Proshot an 'upper class' version?


----------

